# Fall Fertilizer



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

Planning to apply my Fall Fertilizer here shortly and I was curious on what you use to prepare your yard for winter?

For some reason, all the big box stores have limited supply on what I could use. I've read that a starter fert would be OK, but to me more nutrients would be better for the lawn in the weird winters that we have in central Texas.

I intend on a application of milo, but I have some Lesco 15-5-9, and access to Scott's Fall Turfbuilder which gives me a ratio of 32-0-10. Additionally, I have a place near me that offers a EarthGro 18-6-12 product for winter applications.

Any opinions on what to use? Also, for those who are in Texas, when is your last application for Fall?

TIA!


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I am assuming you do not over seed your yard in the fall/winter.

Source: http://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/turfgrasses/bermudagrass/lawn-maintenance 
For the Sep-Nov timeframe

"Apply no more than ½ pound of nitrogen per thousand square feet in September, four to six weeks before the first expected frost. Use a low-nitrogen, high-potassium fertilizer such as a 5-10-30, or supplement a nitrogen fertilizer source with 1 pound of potash(K2O) using 1.6 pounds of muriate of potash (0-0-60), 2 pounds of potassium sulfate (0-0-50), or 5 pounds of sul-po-mag (0-0-22) per thousand square feet."


----------



## raldridge2315 (Jul 1, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> I am assuming you do not over seed your yard in the fall/winter.
> 
> Source: http://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/turfgrasses/bermudagrass/lawn-maintenance
> For the Sep-Nov timeframe
> ...


+1 on the potassium. I am putting down my last Milo application on Monday. I will also put down potassium sulfate at the 2 lbs. K per 1000 (20 lbs./5000 sq. ft.). I actually have half of a 50 pound bag. I don't think I'll save that last five pounds. It's going down.


----------



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

Thank you for both of the inputs. I'll go and pick up some potassium sulfate and apply accordingly!


----------

